# Bradley Cooper - 25th annual Palm Springs Film Festival Awards Gala at Palm Springs Convention Center - January 4,2014 (62x)



## Mandalorianer (6 Jan. 2014)

​


----------



## Dana k silva (6 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for Bradley!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (8 Jan. 2014)

danke danke danke für die supertolle Truppe: Hanks, Bullock, Cooper --- superschöne Fotos


----------



## dkfan (6 Apr. 2014)

Many thanks!


----------

